# Pierogi-brat & chorizo-egg fatties (mucho q/view)



## got14u (Nov 11, 2009)

Decided I was while I was smoking some butts I ought to do a fattie or 2. so here they are. The first is a German theme fattie (sorry I forgot pics of the prep work) Earlier this week I made the pierogi recipe from the back of rytek kuta's book with the potato filling(and my twist of course lot's of bacon was one thing). So I boiled and fried 2 of them up a long with 2 bratwurst's and sauteed some onions also. Shredded some smoked cheddar cheese and rolled out some home made spicy sausage. Add 2 pieces of crisp bacon and that is what the filling consisted of. We were going to through in some home kraut but it was WAY to full already..lol

the second fatties stuffing is some store bought chorizo(it killed me to buy some but I had none made) fried that up with one fire roasted anaheim pepper and one jalap. crisp fresh bacon bits and diced onions and last but not least some fresh chopped mushrooms. Everything cooked down to a nice color (about 8-10 min) then to the staging area. Scrambled up a egg and shredded some jalap cheese. Again rolled out some home made spicy sausage and rolled. I forgot to take a pic of this one before rolling.(i was slackin today) here are the pics hope you enjoy them we sure did. they were both excellent ! And if you haven't made pierogies before you should fix that.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks fantastic what is your porogie doe recipe the wife and I made some last weekend and the doe shrunk up after we stuffed them not sure what we did wrong used to make them all the time but can not remember doe recipe any help would be help full


----------



## got14u (Nov 11, 2009)

here is what is in the "bible" lol
2 cups flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 egg
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 cup butter 
mix what ever way you want. It doesn't make a lot. I would double it. and it taste great !


----------



## dysartsmoker (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you will give it a try and let you no how we do with it


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 11, 2009)

Dadgum.....fatties are getting fancy......Looks really good


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 11, 2009)

Those Look Terrific bet they tasted good too...


----------



## got14u (Nov 11, 2009)

Fatties are gettin fancy patterson but they are sooooo worth it. Thanks to all for lookin.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 11, 2009)

Now thats a new one. Would never have thought to make a perogie fatty. My wife, who is 50% Polish, 50% Russian, (aka, the angry idiot) makes those perogies all the time. I can't get enough of them. Thats what keeps me in shape. I mean, round is a shape, right? LOL. 

Your fatty looks great, will for sure have to show her this one. Good job.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 11, 2009)

Holy cow those both look great.  I'll take a slice of each...ok maybe two of the perogi and brat version!


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 11, 2009)

Just made perogies for the first time from scratch last weekend. Those look great!


----------



## got14u (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks guys....I had never made pierogies before but have had them a lot of times. next time I am going to make sure there is room for a little drained sauerkraut. Or maybe just a sauerkraut pierogi's...


----------



## vinman (Nov 17, 2009)

OMG Meat Hunter "Angry idiot". I was laughing so hard I was crying. My wife didn't find it funny which made it even funnier!


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 17, 2009)

Those are some tasty looking bittles!!!! Good job on them! I thought i was fattied out for a while, but you inspired me.


----------



## got14u (Nov 17, 2009)

glad to hear it....the perogies are awesome.


----------



## walle (Nov 17, 2009)

Me too, I've cooked three so far, and I love them, but the wife and kids are "crispy bacon" people, so even when it comes to the pieces under the weave, they start picking... DRIVES ME CRAZY!!

Anyway, I like your idea of stuffing it on the inside! That's my next move on the FATTY - all crisp sausage on the outside, AND crisp bacon on the inside (may be a bit chewy at the end, but they can at least see it's crispy when it goes in).

I too am re-inspired!~
THX Got14U

Tracey


----------



## fire it up (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh man, I wish I didn't use the last of my sour cream, I would make some pierogies right now.
When we were younger my Dad would buy them from a guy at work whos wife made them at home and they were fantastic!


----------



## rivet (Nov 17, 2009)

Man oh man oh man, your fatties and sausages looked so good. I especially loved your juicy, chorizo one~ love chorizo. Every thing you posted here looked so dang good and picture perfect, you have definitely earned POINTS, in a great way.... keep it up!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2009)

And yes I would like a couple of slices of thoses fatties. Oh you were just kidding. You did a great job on those too. Yes fatties are getting a alittle more fancy but that what we do here isn't it.


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 17, 2009)

Love me some perogies!  This fatty looks wonderful!  Was your perogie filling potatoes and cheese?  Any onion?  I like to fry them in a pan with some roasted red peppers and onions.  I'm thinking it might be good to just throw that all in as a fattie filling! Maybe potatoes and cheese, red pepper, fr on, rolled in the sausage then roll the fattie in the perogie dough and smoke it that way...wonder how that dough would be on the outside....kudos to you!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great looking FATTY, congrats on a great idea. Points to you my friend. You're killing me... I just had a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## got14u (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks John i knew you would love the chorizo one..It was a bummer haveing to buy some from the store. I have gotten so use to my own.We sure do try to make smokin fancy and I think we do a damn good job at it also.
Yes the pierogi was potatoes,cheese,bacon,and green peppers I do believe. We actually just fried some up last night again. I luv it, we make as much as possible in one day then freeze them for later. It works out great. Your ideas have got me thinking .....If you don't do it soon I might beat you to it..lol
I feel for you Rich..lol. peanut butter isn't that bad..lol..thanks again for the points..and to everyone commenting


----------



## red stick bbq (Nov 19, 2009)

Did you ever try and make a fattie out of pure chorizo?  Is it too fat or what?


----------



## got14u (Nov 19, 2009)

No I actually never tryed that. I would try it with homemade chorizo but not the packaged stuff from the store.


----------

